# Red Eta?



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

anyone have a guess or knowledge as to when the group sets will be available? 

JW


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I talked to the peeps at BTI and they are saying late January 2008....specifically around the 27th....

I'm about ready to give up on them! If they can't figure out how to deliver when they say they will, I'm willing to sell my Force set and go back to Shimano....

Flash


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

FWIW...GVH bikes is showing pricing information for SRAM Red build kits. 

http://www.gvhbikes.com/


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

that's crazy talk Flash!

I sure hope it's not that late, granted I probably won't be riding my road bike that time of the year. my shop told me late December, but that was when I thought the street date was 11/17. hopefully they start delivering early Febuary, that wouldn't be too bad I don't think. not bad enough for me to build with Shimano anyway...  

I have seen a 08 Orca with Red on the street.

JW


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

Our title sponsor was able to get a grouppo from Security. He was able to get der's, bb, brakes, shifters, cass (11-23) and cranks (172.5)

I dont know how many of them they had left though...It is cool but my Force stuff is fine. I will be upgrading to the cassette though...not only is it cool, it is lighter than a Campy full ti cassette......at half the price


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

The wait is just killing me! I have small hands and the reach from any bar in the drop is just a bit too far and those adjustable levers are what I am looking for. I'll stay with SRAM just because everything else works so well. Even when I had a bad Force BB and the recall on the brakes, I got a personal call from them and they overnighted the BB to me. I'll support that kind of customer service everytime...

Flash


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Available now from Orbea*

Orbea is delivering bikes right now with *RED*
My LBS has them in stock. Only problem is you have to order a complete bike (Orbea)
*unless* you can find someone who only wants the frameset. A friend of mine is having a red groupo installed on an 08 Pinarello Prince as we speak. 
The groupo came off an 08 Orca last week.


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

I've noticed that also... aren't Orbea and Specialized the only companies using Red as build build options?

JW


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

The ETA I am hearing now from people for gruppos is June.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Cannondale Ultimate is spec with The red Group this year,Nice


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to have the shop call Security tomorrow....maybe I can snag some shifters....


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

QBP has pushed it back multiple times As of today, they are expecting 1/11/08


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

euro trash said:


> anyone have a guess or knowledge as to when the group sets will be available?
> 
> JW


Our Team received our sets for 2008 this last week. The group is impressive.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I saw this on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/SRAM-RED-8-PIEC...ryZ42319QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

master2129 said:


> The group is impressive.


cool... I'm so ready to have mine, just don't want to pay for it.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

Excel Sports has a few RED groups in stock. I got the call yesterday from JP and got some stuff ordered up.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Just checked QBP yesterday, no dice yet. Soon my pretties. . . .

:devil:


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Excelsports said that they would have some in next week. You might be able to place an order now and get on the list....


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

Excel sold through what they had. My first group is going to the wife for x-mas. My guy there is calling me before they inventory the next batch so I can get a group, too.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

QBP is now back to 2/20/08...


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

On ebay now http://cgi.ebay.com/SRAM-RED-8-PIEC...ryZ42319QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem or http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-SRAM-RED-C...ryZ58094QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I just bought my Force group from the second seller, the guy will really take care of you!!


----------

